
Ask HN: Finding nonprofits that need help - Paul_Dessert
I want to volunteer some of my time as a Web developer to a nonprofit that helps kids. Is there a place you&#x27;ve found that connects volunteers and nonprofit organizations? I tried a couple of places, but never received a response.<p>I&#x27;d really like to find a smaller organization that is helping kids.<p>I have over 15 years experience as a developer and have worked for companies such as Motorola Solutions, Airbus Defense and Space and NAPA Auto Parts. So, if you know of anyone looking for help, let me know!
======
frankydp
You have a low chance of getting any nonprofit to reach out.

It doesn't have anything to do with you, it is the administrative burden of
bringing someone on. Someone that requires a large level of trust, and is
going to be doing something that is outside of the boards/principles comfort
zone.

I have actually connected with a dozen nonprofits over the years, and have
only ever really been utilized meaningfully by the organizations that are
geographically local to me, as in I can go to a board meeting.

All that being said. Go do something in person. Helping theoretical
users/people will never scratch the itch you are trying to scratch. Real brick
and mortar nonprofits do have real needs today for IT support, running wires,
installing ram, replacing wires, getting licenses cheap through TechSoup. All
the nitty gritty day to day of IT that is just insurmountable to an all
volunteer novice organization.

